# FreeBSD Community Survey



## Phishfry (Jul 6, 2016)

The foundation is doing a survey and I am sure they would appreciate everyones input.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/freebsd2016
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-announce/2016-June/001727.html

Sorry for the short notice. This was from June.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks. 

Today I wrote to the Foundation to ask whether a summary of results will be published.


----------

